# Thinking about this dog



## goodolboy (Feb 23, 2013)

I'll just start this with his pic.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 23, 2013)

Smoke is about a year old. He was fully vetted,with all his records. He weighs about 60 pounds.  Rescued him from a shelter back in September. The only information that was given from the owner was that he was his wife's dog and since she left him, he didn't want him anymore. But, he was VERY skinny and had no training. He was originally supposed to be transported on up to the I Am Alive Animal Rescue in Canada, but they backed out at the last moment.

He now is house broken(he will come put his paw on your knee and let you know he wants out and he understands what "potty" and "outside" mean).
He knows basic commands(sit, lay, gimme paw). He is leash and crate trained.  He is very protective over the house and yard, but has never shown aggression to people. Loves to ride in the car.  He has been great around kids and cats in the house. Cats not so much outside. He is dog aggressive. 

He is with a German shepherd and for the most they have gotten along, play together, sleep together etc. But, Smoke has attacked Rio 3 times now. And that is the only reason they trying to find a new home for him, and due to lack of room to keep them separated.

He has that temperment to be protective against other dogs or predators. He is strong and focused when it comes to animal intruders. But, again he is just as good in the house as a companion as long as he is the only dog.

---------------

This is some info we recieved on him.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 23, 2013)

He has Anatolian in him put he is a mix. He is very small.  Am sending you a pm.


----------

